# rod and reel combo $300



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

looking for a decent outfit chasing kingies, bonnies, snapper, sambos and reefies around some inshore reefs newy area.
Still unsure of either a spinning or over head (tld 15) combo
any ideas or suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bait or lures?


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

mainly chasing them on lures, but will be getting into some more live baiting once i get this livewell sorted


----------

